# Fulltone Pedals



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Was on a site last night listening to demos of Fulltone pedals and the site said Fulltone does not ship to Canada.
So how do you guys get your Fulltone pedals?
Don't tell me you're all driving down to the States?
Benee Wafers


----------



## screamingdaisy (Oct 14, 2008)

Fulltone has dealers in Canada. Just check around, someone near you should carry them.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Check out their dealer list at http://www.fulltone.com/dealer_contact.asp#CA
According to it there are three dealers in Montreal. You're lucky. I'd like to check some of these out but the only dealer in between Winnipeg and the west coast is closed indefinitely.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

You're in Montreal? 
www.boutiquetone.com

There's a ton of others that carry their stff.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks alot. I'll check it out.
Benee Wafers


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

No prob. They're good guys to deal with too. Always willing to go that extra mile to make a customer happy.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Boutiquetone as mentioned above, or there are a few other dealers. 
In BC, Guitars Plus in Victoria will sort you out. He'll ship to AFAIK.


----------



## Ringwraith (Nov 17, 2007)

I bought mine used. ;-)
I saw some new ones at L&M though.

Sean


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ringwraith said:


> I bought mine used. ;-)
> I saw some new ones at L&M though.
> 
> Sean


That's a good point. What you looking for Benee Wafers? hang around in the for sale section long enough and it might pop up.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Dev.
Was looking for a Fulltone OD but since have changed to looking for a Barber LTD Sent 2 e mails to Lauzon Music ( the only listed International Dealer in Canada) inquiring after them but no reply yet.
Benee Wafers


----------



## fairfield (Oct 12, 2008)

The spam filter might've gotten hold of your message. It happen to me the first time I sent an e-mail to the guys at Lauzon. Give them a call or something.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Benee Wafers said:


> Hi Dev.
> Was looking for a Fulltone OD but since have changed to looking for a Barber LTD Sent 2 e mails to Lauzon Music ( the only listed International Dealer in Canada) inquiring after them but no reply yet.
> Benee Wafers


Too bad, I just sold mine. sutree had a lot of Barber pedals up here a while back too IIRC, so those things do pop up quite frequently. If you have no luck with dealers, keep an eye on the buy and sell forum.


----------



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

LA Music in Toronto carries Fulltone as well.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks.
Spoke to Dave at Lauzon. He's got the Barber LTD V2 on order ( 3 - 4 weeks)
They do have V1 in stock.
Benee Wafers


----------



## 55dollarbill (Aug 4, 2008)

kat_ said:


> Check out their dealer list at http://www.fulltone.com/dealer_contact.asp#CA
> According to it there are three dealers in Montreal. You're lucky. I'd like to check some of these out but the only dealer in between Winnipeg and the west coast is closed indefinitely.


Theres Quest in Winnipeg... So you could always come here.. haha


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out the Diamond J drive, I was once in the market for a fulltone OD but tried one of these and loved it. They are made in Canada and just a bit east of you.


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I've had good dealings with Musictoyz in Maine USA.
Bought a Fulltone OCD on line and received all the way from the East coast in 24 hrs.


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

does anyone know if there are any dealers in calgary? I'm looking for an OCD


----------

